# Need your opinion on disc brake vacuum



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Not sure where to connect my vacuum from my booster. Can I just T it off at the rear of the carb? Not sure if you can see my current set up but they both currently go to pcv valves.



Ill get a pic in a bit. Not letting me attatch.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Heres a pic.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The PCV on a '67 gets its vacuum from two fittings at the front of the manifold, by the carb, that go into a special nylon Tee. The brake booster connects to the carb where your current PCV line is.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> The PCV on a '67 gets its vacuum from two fittings at the front of the manifold, by the carb, that go into a special nylon Tee. The brake booster connects to the carb where your current PCV line is.


 Thanks, I'll search for that tee. Can I hook both pcv valves to that tee? By the way. I was going to order a aftermarket gauge set with a tach and oil pressure gauge. where would I connect the tach wire? Would that be the + on my points distributor? And I am guessing I need different oil sending unit than one for the idiot lights?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RMTZ67 said:


> Thanks, I'll search for that tee. Can I hook both pcv valves to that tee? By the way. I was going to order a aftermarket gauge set with a tach and oil pressure gauge. where would I connect the tach wire? Would that be the + on my points distributor? And I am guessing I need different oil sending unit than one for the idiot lights?



Why 2 PCV valves?

Get a manual oil pressure gauge and keep the Idiot light. You can either get a "T" and use one end for the factory electric sender and the other for the mechanical gauge. Other option, and what I do, is to use the small oil hole next to the distributor. It will have a plug in it. Remove the plug and tap the mechanical gauge/line into that oil pressure hole and you will not have to mess with a "T" fitting and keep the Idiot light as is.

Tach will have directions.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

He's confused. And needs to look at my picture again. My car is running two PCV valve HOSES....connected to the Tee. And a single PCV valve, plugged into the rear of the Valley Pan. Two hoses are because it is a dual plane intake design and it optimizes vacuum to the PCV under ALL engine running conditions. Very sophisticated for the time.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

RMTZ67, I would use the hose going to the valve cover PCV for the brake booster and replace that PCV with a vented oil filler cap or plug. Also, the correct PCV connection is illustrated in geeteeohguy's picture.


----------

